# [amd64 17.1 profiles] rebuild all 32-bit packages

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai des soucis lors de la commande :

```
# emerge -1v /lib32 /usr/lib32
```

Pour dev-libs/glib-2.58.3:2/2::gentoo

checking for LIBMOUNT... no

configure: error: *** Could not find libmount

Pour media-libs/taglib-1.11.1_p20181028::gentoo

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/lib/libz.so: error adding symbols: file in wrong format

Je ne sais pas quelle attitude adopter.

Je n'ai pas à faire un emerge -e (je ne migre pas depuis un profil 13.0)

Merci pour votre aide.

```
n73sm ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.66 (python 3.6.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1/desktop, gcc-8.3.0, glibc-2.29-r2, 4.14.83-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.14.83-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-2670QM_CPU_@_2.20GHz-with-gentoo-2.6

KiB Mem:    12200904 total,   6528992 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 09 Jun 2019 02:15:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 66dce2cc80b16d4b081b7cd0a4c2e3e30980578e

Head commit of repository BetaRays: d545191e316ea0a05c68ca62faa741adf84c81c2

sh bash 4.4_p23-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.31.1 p7) 2.31.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p23-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.28.2-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.15::gentoo, 3.5.5::gentoo, 3.6.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.14.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.6-r1::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.41.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.13::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r3::gentoo, 1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.16.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.31.1-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.0::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1-r4::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.14-r1::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.29-r2::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.fr.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

BetaRays

    location: /var/db/repos/BetaRays

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://framagit.org/BetaRays/gentoo-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

fkmclane

    location: /var/lib/layman/fkmclane

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

flatpak-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/flatpak-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gnome

    location: /var/lib/layman/gnome

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

hsoft

    location: /var/lib/layman/hsoft

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

jorgicio

    location: /var/lib/layman/jorgicio

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

mv

    location: /var/lib/layman/mv

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="@FREE"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=corei7-avx -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--jobs=4 --load-average=4.0 --keep-going --with-bdeps=y"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j4 -l8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aes alsa amd64 avx berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode examples exif fam fdk flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk handbook iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify libtirpc mad mmx mmxext mng mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds pulseaudio qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell sse sse2 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg tcpd tiff tools truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x265 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words" CAMERAS="ptp2 ax203" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics mouse keyboard" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr-FR fr en-US en en-GB de es-ES es it-IT it da_DA da ja_JA ja nl_NL nl pl_PL pl ru_RU ru zh-CN" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" NETBEANS_MODULES="apisupport cnd groovy gsf harness ide identity j2ee java mobility nb php profiler soa visualweb webcommon websvccommon xml" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="dav auth_pam fancyindex geoip fastcgi uwsgi gzip rewrite autoindex charset proxy" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres10 postgres11" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby24" SANE_BACKENDS="hp hp3500 hp3900 hp4200 hp5400 hp5590 snapscan hpsj5s canon canon630u canon_dr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 i915 intel nvidia" XFCE_PLUGINS="brightness clock trash battery multiload-nandhp power xmonad" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_BINHOST, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

n73sm ~ #
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Sun Jun 09, 2019 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Pour :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour dev-libs/glib-2.58.3:2/2::gentoo
> 
> checking for LIBMOUNT... no
> ...

 

Essaye  :

```

# emerge -av1 sys-apps/util-linux

```

Puis :

```

# emerge -av1 dev-libs/glib

```

Bug #687552

Pour :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour media-libs/taglib-1.11.1_p20181028::gentoo
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/lib/libz.so: error adding symbols: file in wrong format 
> ...

 

Fais voir le log de compilation complet si possible.

----------

## pti-rem

# emerge -1avu sys-apps/util-linux

a fait avancer les choses pour glib ; j'ai compris qu'il m'a demandé de réinstaller ensuite libpcre.

# emerge -1av libpcre

J'ai pu ainsi compiler avec succès glib.

Je reviens sur taglib après.

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pv util-linux

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-apps/util-linux-2.33.2::gentoo  USE="cramfs ncurses nls pam readline static-libs suid udev unicode -build -caps -fdformat -kill -python (-selinux) -slang -systemd -test -tty-helpers" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 -python3_7" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pv libpcre

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/libpcre-8.42:3::gentoo  USE="bzip2 cxx jit pcre16 readline recursion-limit (unicode) zlib -libedit -pcre32 -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pv glib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/glib-2.58.3:2::gentoo  USE="dbus (mime) xattr -debug (-fam) -gtk-doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemtap -test -utils" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

n73sm ~ #
```

Last edited by pti-rem on Sun Jun 09, 2019 7:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

'/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/taglib-1.11.1_p20181028/temp/build.log' (908.34 KB)

https://pastebin.com/rsua57Dk

Je relancerai la commande globale : # emerge -1v /lib32 /usr/lib32

Avec un journal elogv vierge.Last edited by pti-rem on Sun Jun 09, 2019 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CMakeFiles/tag.dir/dsdiff/dsdiffdiintag.cpp.o CMakeFiles/tag.dir/tag.cpp.o CMakeFiles/tag.dir/tagunion.cpp.o CMakeFiles/tag.dir/fileref.cpp.o CMakeFiles/tag.dir/audioproperties.cpp.o CMakeFiles/tag.dir/tagutils.cpp.o /usr/lib/lib/libz.so
> 
> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/8.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/lib/libz.so: error adding symbols: file in wrong format
> ...

 

Ce qui est en rouge est curieux. Tu devrais avoir -lz à la place.

Que donne :

```

$ pkg-config --libs zlib

```

Tu devrais avoir :

```

-lz

```

Si ce n'est pas le cas, réinstalle zlib avant de réessayer media-libs/taglib.

----------

## pti-rem

# emerge -1v  x11-libs/libXext

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> checking for XEXT... no
> 
> configure: error: Package requirements (xproto >= 7.0.13 x11 >= 1.6 xextproto >= 7.1.99) were not met:
> ...

 

----------

## pti-rem

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Que donne :
> 
> ```
> $ pkg-config --libs zlib
> ```
> ...

 

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ pkg-config --libs zlib

-lz

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

 *Quote:*   

> Si ce n'est pas le cas, réinstalle zlib avant de réessayer media-libs/taglib.

 

J'ai essayé déjà. Je recommence... taglib ne veux pas se compiler.

Je peux supprimer zlib sans risque et le réinstaller ?

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -1v sys-libs/zlib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2:0/1::gentoo  USE="minizip -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2::gentoo

>>> Installing (1 of 1) sys-libs/zlib-1.2.11-r2::gentoo

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 1.59, 1.05, 1.02

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

n73sm ~ #
```

----------

## netfab

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

> # emerge -1v  x11-libs/libXext
> 
>  *Quote:*   ...
> 
> checking for XEXT... no
> ...

 

D'après ici, essaye :

```

# emerge -av1 xcb-proto libxcb libX11

```

----------

## netfab

 *pti-rem wrote:*   

>  *netfab wrote:*   Que donne :
> 
> ```
> $ pkg-config --libs zlib
> ```
> ...

 

Je ne sais pas, mais de toute façon, à mon avis çà ne changera rien.

Tu n'aurais pas par hasard un lien symbolique foireux ?

Que donne :

```

$ ls -ld /usr/lib/lib

```

Le répertoire /usr/lib/lib n'est pas censé exister.

----------

## pti-rem

 *netfab wrote:*   

> Le répertoire /usr/lib/lib n'est pas censé exister.

 

Bien vu !

```
rem@n73sm ~ $ ls -ld /usr/lib/lib 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 8 19 févr.  2017 /usr/lib/lib -> /usr/lib

rem@n73sm ~ $
```

Arf ! C'est dû à mes essais concernant /usr/lib -> /usr/lib64 de l'autre sujet [amd64 17.1 profiles] unsymlink-lib

Quoique la date du 19 févr. 2017 ne correspond pas.

```
n73sm ~ # rm -iv /usr/lib/lib

rm : supprimer '/usr/lib/lib' du type lien symbolique ? o

'/usr/lib/lib' supprimé

n73sm ~ #
```

Maintenant, c'est bon pour tout ceux là :

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pv xcb-proto libxcb libX11 x11-libs/libXext taglib

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] x11-base/xcb-proto-1.13::gentoo  ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 -python3_5 (-python3_7)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/taglib-1.11.1_p20181028::gentoo  USE="-debug -examples -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libxcb-1.13.1:0/1.12::gentoo  USE="xkb -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libX11-1.6.7::gentoo  USE="ipv6 -doc -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXext-1.3.4::gentoo  USE="-doc -static-libs" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 5 packages (5 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

n73sm ~ #
```

Je relance le # emerge -1v /lib32 /usr/lib32

Merci beaucoup pour ton assistance cordiale netfab !  :Smile: 

Ton aide est précieuse.

----------

